# Problema -> Inicialização da placa de rede

## Ds2K8

Boa tarde caros,

Seguinte, estou com um grande problema ao inicializar a minha nova instalação do gentoo...

Estou instalando ele na minha máquina virtual, utilizando o VmPlayer versão 3.0.

Instalei o gentoo através do minimal CD, utilizando o guia "Quick install guide" (que ensina através do minimal cd).

Segui todos os passos da instalação, sem erros, sem problemas, porém, quando ele tenta inicializar a rede (eth0), diz que:

* network interface eth0 does not exist

* please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

Já tentei algumas soluções que encontrei na net, como adicionar a minha placa aos modules, configurei ela pelo cd, e nada... não reconhece, alguém pode me ajudar?

Desde já agradeço!!!

----------

## mfdzerohour

Olá tudo bem?

Me posta o seu lspci tem que ter a permissão do root para rodar o comando.

----------

## Ds2K8

 *mfdzerohour wrote:*   

> Olá tudo bem?
> 
> Me posta o seu lspci tem que ter a permissão do root para rodar o comando.

 

Olá! Tudo certo sim!

Ok, porém esse comando eu só consigo rodar com o CD, porque direto no sistema dá erro (diz que não encontra o comando)

Segue:

http://img535.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelac.jpg/

Obrigado pela atenção!!

----------

## mfdzerohour

Boa tarde,

Não sei se esse pacote vem instalado por padrão se não vem é só rodar o comando emerge sys-apps/pciutils, ele contem o lspci

Não vou explicar nada por enquanto pois acho que o link que vou te passar já é explicativo ele possui o manual de instalação do gentoo em PT_BR a parte de configurar a rede.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

se não der certo me manda a saída do seguinte comando lsmod, é necessário instalar o pciutils primeiro antes de executar o comando, me mande também a saída do ifconfig.

Espero retorno,

Marcelo Duarte   :Cool: 

----------

## Ds2K8

Olá amigo!

Primeiramente, obrigado pela ajuda!

Bom, fiz todos os passos que me disseste, porém, continuo sem resultados positivos, deixa eu explicar porque...

Instalei numa boa o pciutils, e fiz o procedimento do link que me enviaste, porém, ao rodar o comando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start, esse é o meu retorno:

http://i51.tinypic.com/2mpymq0.jpg

O comando "lsmod", não me retorna nada...

E o ifconfig: http://i52.tinypic.com/71o713.jpg3

Valeu pela ajuda amigo!!!

----------

## Spidey

Tá faltando carregar o módulo/driver da placa de rede, ou então compilar o kernel com o driver embutido.

Pra listar os módulos que você tem disponíveis, use o comando modprobe -l (L minúsculo). Pra ver os módulos carregados, em uso: lsmod. Ambos como root.

----------

